# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  busco proveedor de cajas para paltas

## sulma

Hola, soy bastante nueva en los temas de produccion y venta de paltas, agradeceria que me recomienden una empresa que me venda cajas de paltas para mercado nacional. 
GraciasTemas similares: OCASIÓN - Remato Cajas de carton para exportacion de paltas y/o naranjas 947252197 o N. 725*2197 OCASIÓN - Remato Cajas de carton para exportacion de paltas y/o naranjas 947252197 o N. 725*2197 Busco proveedor de papa para freir - SNACK Busco cajas para exparragos verdes frescos de exportacion Busco proveedor confiable de almendra de Sacha Inchi para empresa procesadora de Snacks.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

¿Estás bucando cajas de cartón o jabas plásticas? 
Si estás buscando de cartón, Trupal (GRUPO GLORIA), y de plástico puede ser Duraplast (Duraplast Linea Industrial) 
Y en este tema están ofreciendo cajas a precio de Ocasión: https://www.agroforum.pe/procesos/oc...593/#post14900 
Suerte y saludos

----------


## acamino

Estimado, 
Con gusto te puedo ofrecer mis jabas. 
Alex Camino
982749746
838*9716 acamino@basa.com.pe

----------


## Jason Ortiz

bUENAS TARDES. 
Estimada Sulma. 
Te puedo asesorar con cajas para fruta en el mercado nacional, nosotros vendemos cajas genericas. 
Favor de brindarme su numero o correo, en todo caso le dejo el mio 
997006567 disenosjpr@gmail.com 
Gracias. 
Jason ORtiz.

----------


## MGT Graphic Industry

> Hola, soy bastante nueva en los temas de produccion y venta de paltas, agradeceria que me recomienden una empresa que me venda cajas de paltas para mercado nacional. 
> Gracias

 
Buenas tardes: 
Nosotros somos proveedores de servicios gráficos, entre ellos el packaging. Una de nuestras mayores especialidades es el embalaje para empresas agrícolas. Con todo gusto quisiéramos formar parte de tu emprendimiento y mostrarte las mejores opciones que tenemos para ti, ayudando a tu meta de expandirte y con miras al crecimiento a nivel nacional e internacional. 
Espero poder podamos contactarnos pronto. 
Saludos cordiales. 
Mateo Luizaga *​Asistente Gerencial - MGT*

----------

